# Jobox Small Utility Storage Chest to Protect Foggers



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

This is what Cedar Point Amusement Park does to protect 150+ stage-quality foggers during their HalloWeekends event. They must get a volume deal on these tool boxes. They cost $125 50% off online. And this is a small one. The larger one you see is what protects the DMX control board.

Notice they drill a hole in it (of course). They prop open the lid with a small piece of wood when they run it.

Notice they put it behind boarder tarp on the wood fences that are already there. It's partially to keep the fog contained since Cedar Point is on a peninsula and can get windy.

https://cedarpointhalloweekends420.shutterfly.com/pictures/145

Side note. On the last day they burned off the remaining fog juice. They use 3,000 gallons. You literally couldn't see. The air was very still. since it's a 2 mile or so land mass. It showed up on weather radar as a fog bank lol

Riding the Millennium Force rolelr coaster at 93 MPH in dense fog at night is something I'll never forget ^o^

btw, I used thin black lawn garden bed tarp staple gunned to wooden stakes in my small yard haunt. It actually does contain fog chiller fog. I recommend you try it.


----------

